# ObjectInputStream/ObjectOutputStream nicht erzeugbar



## eliteSchaf (8. Aug 2006)

Hallo erstmal! Ich hab für mich ein etwas komisches Problem:
Wenn ich ein ObjectInputStream bzw ObjectOutputStream mit einem Socket-Stream erstellen will, bleibt das
Programm beim debuggen in der Zeile wo die neue Instanz von ObjectInputStream erstellt wird einfach stehen, bis
der Client die Verbindung kappt, dann bekomm ich ne IOException "Connection reset".
Meine Frage: Wieso hängt java da einfach?? Probiert habe ich das ganze auch ohne den BufferedInputStream, tut sich aber auch nichts.

Hier mal n wenig Code:

```
public Streaming(Socket connection){
		try{
			
			_connection = connection;
			_inStream = new ObjectInputStream(new BufferedInputStream(_connection.getInputStream()));
			_outStream = new ObjectOutputStream(new BufferedOutputStream(_connection.getOutputStream()));
			javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Intialized Streaming");
		}
		catch(IOException io){
			javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, io.getMessage());
		}
	}
```

2tens: Wie kann ich von einer beliebigen Instanzvariablen ein Byte-Array erzeugen?


Dexter[/code]


----------



## meez (10. Aug 2006)

Zeig mal ein wenig mehr Code...Das hier sagt gar nichts aus...


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2006)

Ich vermute mal stark, dass es daran liegt!?


----------

